
Ask HN: Should I quit my startup? - temp123aa
I&#x27;m the co-founder of a startup that currently makes +- 3k MRR. We&#x27;ve originally been 2 technical guys building our first startup together and making a lot of mistakes down the road.<p>We&#x27;ve been working full time for 2 years now and I&#x27;m pretty impressed by what we&#x27;ve accomplished and learned even though the money is not there yet.<p>4 months ago, we convinced another guy to step-in with us to be the CEO, he has a background in business and marketing.<p>My relation with him has been quite difficult as we share different values and vision. On top of that, I can safely say that I&#x27;m feeling more and more burnt out and unmotivated since he joined.<p>Now that we&#x27;re 3, disagreements are much more frequent and are usually resolved through &quot;politics&quot;(2 agree, 1 disagree).<p>My main issue is that I can&#x27;t seem to trust the new CEO as much as I trust my original co-founder. I feel that in a year or two when the balance of power shifts, he wouldn&#x27;t hesitate to get rid of me if there&#x27;s a big disagreement between us.<p>I voiced my concerns with my first co-founder, but he is very hesitant to get rid of the CEO as he fills a very important gap in the business and I think he is right.<p>I see two possible scenario to the state I&#x27;m in right now:<p>1- I&#x27;m afraid to lose power within the company and that things aren&#x27;t going my way as much as I want to.<p>2- My gut feeling is right and I should not continue working with someone I have a hard time trusting just for the sake of building a successful startup.<p>Questions, advices or comments are more than welcome.
======
dang
This got killed by a spam filter. Sorry about that. We've marked your account
legit so it won't happen again, and you're welcome to repost your question.

~~~
temp123aa
thanks for the notice, I thought nobody cared..

